# Solved: .PST file



## ilyabyk1983 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Hi all! I need a little help here! I have what turns out to be a damaged .PST file! I'm trying to repair it with a tool called "SCNPST" located in the install folder of the office. It goes 4 out of 11 tests and fails. Now all of my mail, address book and so on, in that file. Help me to repair it please! Any programs free or pay versions are welcome! Thank you all for your help!  *


----------



## ilyabyk1983 (Oct 1, 2007)

ilyabyk1983 said:


> *Hi all! I need a little help here! I have what turns out to be a damaged .PST file! I'm trying to repair it with a tool called "SCNPST" located in the install folder of the office. It goes 4 out of 11 tests and fails. Now all of my mail, address book and so on, in that file. Help me to repair it please! Any programs free or pay versions are welcome! Thank you all for your help!  *


YES, I just joined!


----------



## Rabbity (Sep 27, 2007)

Try a Compress of your Mail files, sometimes works and is free, look up in the Help of you Outlook, it wil explain the proccess


----------



## ilyabyk1983 (Oct 1, 2007)

Rabbity said:


> Try a Compress of your Mail files, sometimes works and is free, look up in the Help of you Outlook, it wil explain the proccess


I'm trying to scan and repair it with "SCN PST" (Microsoft Office Outlook Inbox Repair Tool), and it's giving me the massage "An error occurred which caused the scan to be stopped. No changes have been made to the scanned file". What do I do now? That file has my life in it!


----------



## Rabbity (Sep 27, 2007)

why are you trying to fix outlook, 
what is th error message you get when you try to repair it


----------



## ilyabyk1983 (Oct 1, 2007)

Rabbity said:


> why are you trying to fix outlook,
> what is th error message you get when you try to repair it


Because when I'm trying to import it with Outlook, I get "Error has been detected C:\User\ilyabyk83\Desktop\Outlook.PST. Quit Outlook and all mail-based applications, and then use "Inbox Repair" tool (Scanpst.exe) to diagnose and repair errors in the file"!


----------



## Rabbity (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you have alot of messages in your inbox?
Did you try to Compact your folders?

Clean the Cache
In internet Explorer
Tools
Internet Options
General
Delete Temp Files
Cookies
Tick the. Offline Box

Other thing to try 
For 2007 Office programs that use menus
1. Start the 2007 Office program. 
2. On the Help menu, click Office Diagnostics. 
3. Click Continue. 
4. Click Run Diagnostics. 
5. If a problem is identified, Office Diagnostics may offer to run the repair process 
Outlook is part of Office, may be a problem in Office


----------



## ilyabyk1983 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thnx! Hold up! Will tell you the results!


----------



## Rabbity (Sep 27, 2007)

other thing if you are importing for outlook express to outlook, you need to save to export from outlook express as a csv file and the import it to outlook, the option to save a a csv is in the export prosess


----------



## Rabbity (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry ilyabyk1983. i need to go to bed now for work tomorrow, it is late here, if you have the export copy dont worry i am sure it can be resolved


----------



## ilyabyk1983 (Oct 1, 2007)

I can not start Outlook. "Outlook .PST can not be found". How do I start it in the safe mode I guess?


----------



## bobef (Oct 3, 2007)

If you need repair or recover damaged PST & OST file then you can test Recovery Toolbox for Outlook. See page with Outlook repair tool.


----------



## Nags (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello Using the below steps to scan pst file.:up: 
after that give me the reply..

tell about your self. i want to know it. 

MS-Outlook Inbox Repair Process
If you can't open your Personal Folders file (.pst) or you suspect that your .pst data file is corrupt,
you can use the Inbox Repair tool (Scanpst.exe exe), to diagnose and repair errors in the file.
1. Quit Microsoft Outlook if it's running.
2. Double-click Scanpst.exe exe, located at C:\Program Files Files\Common
Files Files\System System\MSMAPI MSMAPI\LocaleID folder - where LocaleID is 1033.

3. In the Enter the name of the file you want to scan box, enter the name of the .pst that you
want to check, or click Browse to look for the file.
4. Click Start Start.

5. When the scanning is completed, and if errors were found, you will be prompted to start
the repair process.
Select option to create a backup file. To change the name or location of the backup file
created during the repair process, in the Enter name of backup file box, enter a new name,
or click Browse to look for the file.
6. Click Details to view the scan report
7. Click Repair Repair.
8. Click OK after repair process complete.
9. Start Outlook using the profile that contains the .pst file that you tried to repair. On the Go menu, click Folder List List. In the Folder List List, you may see a Recovered Personal Folders folder
containing default Outlook folders or a Lost and Found folder. The recovered folders are
usually empty, because this is a rebuilt .pst file. The Lost and Found folder contains folders
and items that the Inbox Repair tool recovered. Items that are missing from the Lost and
Found folder cannot be repaired.
10. If you see a Recovered Personal Folders folder, you can create a new .pst file, and then
drag the items in the Lost and Found folder into the new .pst file. When you have finished
moving all items, you can remove the Recovered Personal Folders (.pst) file, including the
Lost and Found folder, from your profile.

Note -:
If you are able to open the original .pst file, you may be able to recover additional items from your damaged .pst file. By default, the Inbox Repair tool creates a file called file name .bak, which is a copy of the original .pst file with a different extension. The .bak file is located in the same folder as your original .pst file. You may be able to recover items from the .bak file that the Inbox Repair tool could not recover. Make a copy of the .bak file, giving the file a new name with a .pst extension. Import the "bak.pst" file, and then move any additional recovered items to the new .pst file that you created. A copy of the log file is written to the same location as the .pst file.


----------



## ilyabyk1983 (Oct 1, 2007)

I got it fixed/resolved! Thanx everybody!!!


----------



## Rabbity (Sep 27, 2007)

what was the problem and how was it fixed


----------



## ilyabyk1983 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey! I had another back up, it was a bit older, but it couldn't import it neither. Therefore, what I did was, I placed that file in location C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\MEDIA\OFFICE12\, and in Outlook, in "Account Setting" I pointed to use that .PST file. After I pointed to it, applied everything, it started to load and it worked! As long as that file is in that folder, everything is cool! That is how I went around this problem! Hope this helps somebody else! And I still don't know why could it do the right way!


----------



## Nags (Aug 23, 2007)

hello how you fixed?

and iasked about you?
u didnt...


----------



## ilyabyk1983 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nags said:


> hello how you fixed?
> 
> and iasked about you?
> u didnt...


READ MY PRIVIOUS RESPONCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

